# Welche Fische vertragen sich???



## Steven (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo erst mal, ich bin der Neue hier
Seit einem gutem Jahr habe ich in meinem Garten eine Miniteichanlage mit 3 Behältern. Ich habe sie ohne fachliche Kentnisse auf gut Glück gebaut und habe dabei anscheinend voll ins Schwarze getroffen. Ich habe ein perfektes Teichklima. So manches Kleingetier hat darin ein Zuhause gefunden und auch ein kleiner Schwarm Goldfische fühlt sich scheinbar sehr wohl darin.
Nun bin ich gerade dabei,wie hätte es auch anders sein können,einen größeren Teich zu bauen. Er wird so etwa 2000 Liter fassen und im tiefen Bereich etwa 1,10m sein. Ich habe vor viele verschiedene kleine Schwärme einzusetzen. Ich habe an Regenbogen- und Goldelritzen, Blaubandbärblinge, Gründlinge, __ Moderlieschen, Goldorfen und Bitterlinge gedacht. Außerdem möchte ich auch einen Krebs ansiedeln. Nun meine Frage. Ist an meiner Auswahl vielleicht ein Haken? Vertragen sich eventuell die eine oder andere Sorte nicht? Bestimmt hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit so vielen verschiedenen Fischarten im Teich.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal für Euren Rat.
Grüße, Steven


----------



## krallowa (6. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen und herzlich willkommen,

meinst du 2000 oder 20.000 Liter?
Im Profil stehen schon 5.000 Liter derzeit.
2000Liter ist definitiv zu wenig für dein Vorhaben.


----------



## Steven (6. Mai 2015)

Für die 5000 in meinem Profil muß ich mich entschuldigen. Es sind 500. Bei meiner Registrierung hat diese Angabe aber leider nicht funktioniert. 2000 wären zu wenig ? Das wäre so ziehmlich der größte Teich in meiner Gartenanlage. Welche Fischarten sollte ich denn von meiner Liste streichen


----------



## jule (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo auch und willkommen, 

in den 2000l würden sich die Fische die du aktuell hast aber bestimmt sehr wohl fühlen  die sind mit 500l sicher nicht so glücklich wie du denkst...

Soll es ein Folienteich werden oder ein Becken?


----------



## krallowa (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

Goldorfen werden recht groß und brauchen Platz, die bei 2.000 Liter bitte nicht.
Mach doch aus deinen 3 Behältern einen etwas größeren Folienteich mit verschiedenen Zonen.
Die Tiefe ist auch entscheidend, gerade im Sommer damit sich der Teich nicht zu sehr aufheizt.
Lass dir Zeit und lies dich hier mal durch die Foren.


----------



## Steven (6. Mai 2015)

Weder noch. Folienteiche haben sich bei uns nicht bewährt. Mäuse und Maulwürfe haben scheinbar ihre wahre Freude daran Teiche zu zerstören. Da ich nix in der passenden Form als Fertigteich gefunden habe, baue ich ihn aus Stahlbeton und verpasse ihm einen 3fachen Anstrich mit flüssiger Tripond-Teichfolie .
Du meinst also ich soll lieber umsiedeln? Könnte ich dann trotzdem noch den einen oder anderen von meiner Liste hinzusetzen? Ich wollte ganz gerne etwas Besonderes im Teich schwimmen haben. Goldfische haben bei uns alle im Teich. Die Regenbogenelritzen stehen bei mir ganz oben auf der Liste.


----------



## Steven (6. Mai 2015)

Mit der Wassertemperatur habe ich keine Probleme. Viele sagten mir schon, so ein kleiner Teich wird viel zu warm, der veralgt total, das wird nie was. Das Gegenteil ist eingetroffen. Die Höchsttemperatur letzten Sommer war 24°C, so gut wie keine Algen und die Wasserqualität ist laut Analyse vom Teichexperten pefekt. Der Teich hat im Verhältniss zur Tiefe eine sehr kleine Oberfläche. Auch mein Neuer wird eher die Form eines Fjordes haben und er bekommt eine leichte Strömung.


----------



## Ansaj (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo Steven,
ich finde selbst 2000 l für Goldfische zu klein, aber immer noch besser als 500 l. Kannst du den Teich nicht größer planen? Wenn du die Goldfische behalten willst, würde ich sie dringends in den neuen Teich umsiedeln und dann keine weiteren Arten hinzutun. Du könntest auch ein neues gutes Zuhause für die Goldies suchen und in dem neuen Teich Regenbogenelritzen halten. Allerdings sind auch da 2000 l knapp bemessen und ich würde keine weitere Art hinzunehmen. 
Wenn es unbedingt 2 Arten sein sollte, würde zu den Regenbogenelritzen sicherlich Goldelritzen oder __ Moderlieschen passen. Aber dafür sollte der Teich auch mindestens doppelt so viele Liter haben wie dein aktuelles Vorhaben. Alle von dir aufgelisteten Arten brauchen einen Schwarm der eigenen Art und werden sich sicher auch noch vermehren.
Goldorfen würde ich ganz von der Liste streichen, da musst du mindestens eine 0 an deine geplante Literzahl ransetzen. 
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Steven (6. Mai 2015)

Hm, das klingt ja alles sehr niederschmetternd Ich habe mich immer nach den Angaben der Händler gerichtet. Das die nicht immer 100%ig sind war mir ja klar, aber nicht so extrem. Deswegen frage ich lieber hier nochmal.

www.interaquaristik.de/tiere/zierfische/goldfisch-komet-carassius-auratus-4-7-cm-kaltwasser/a-11430/

Ich wundere mich dann über die ganzen anderen Teiche in unserer Anlage. Da ist kaum einer über 2000 l, im Schnitt haben die alle 1500 l Fertigteiche, und die meisten funktionieren auch gut. Umplanen kann ich meinen Teich leider nicht mehr. Er ist ja fast fertig. Und der Platz gibt auch nicht viel mehr her.

Mit den Goldorfen, das hab ich mir schon gedacht. Naja, Regenbogen- und Goldelritzen und __ Moderlieschen sind doch schon mal ne feine Sache


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo Steven,

zu Deinem Link "..die Haltung ist ab 500 Liter möglich..." - möglich ja - aber nicht im Sinne der Fische. Und ob die Teiche in der Umgebung wirklich funktionieren, sei mal dahin gestellt. Die meisten geben ungerne zu, dass sie im Frühjahr neue Fische kaufen gehen bzw. nur noch ein paar Jungfische vom letzten Jahr noch rumschwimmen. Zumal sich das im Winter mit den meisten Billig-Goldfischen aus dem Baumarkt eh von alleine erledigt...  

Zu Deinem Vorhaben: 2.000 Liter sind nicht die Welt, aber mit __ Moderlieschen ODER Goldelritzen ODER Regenbogenelritzen kann es funktionieren, wenn er tief genug ist - d.h. die Kleinen gefahrlos überwintern können und wenn er für die Regenbogenelritzen auch ein bisschen Strömung hat. Denn nur in einem "Bachlauf" laichen sie ab. Ansonsten sterben sie irgendwann aus. Aber egal, für welche Sorte Du dich entscheidest, es sollten davon mindestens 10 Stück sein, damit sie sich wohlfühlen. Denn nur in der Gruppe fühlen die Kleinen sich wirklich wohl. Von den Goldfischen solltest Du Dich dann aber auf jeden Fall trennen.


----------



## Wahniel (6. Mai 2015)

Moinsen Steven!

Mal eine ganz blöde Frage von nem anderen Neuen hier: 
500l scheinen auch mir sehr wenig. das ist ja nur ein halber Kubikmeter, also 50x50x50cm. Da sind ja die meisten Aquarien größer.
Könnte sich da ein Rechen- bzw. Schätzungsfehler eingeschlichen haben?

mfg,
daniel


----------



## Steven (6. Mai 2015)

Halt! 50x50x50cm=125000cm³ also 125 Liter
500 Liter sind etwa 2,5 Badewannenfüllungen 100x100x50cm


----------



## Wahniel (6. Mai 2015)

Ups, ja Kopf nicht angehabt, paar 50er zuviel genommen....nevermind.
Aber 1m Tief und Lang bei 50cm Breite ist echt immernoch mini.


----------



## Steven (6. Mai 2015)

Ja, 500l sind wirklich nicht viel. Wie gesagt, ist'n Miniteich 
Deswegen bau ich jetzt größer. Was der Platz zulässt. Allerdings dachte ich 2000 wäre schon enorm, wenn ich da andere Teiche betrachte.


----------



## krallowa (6. Mai 2015)

Moment einmal,

nicht immer ist die Größe entscheidend, sondern was man damit vorhat .
Auch ein vermeintlich kleiner Teich kann schön sein.
Wenn der Platz nicht mehr hergibt, dann ist es eben so und man muss halt überlegen was am Ende bei rumkommen soll.


----------



## Wahniel (6. Mai 2015)

Oh man, Sorry. Erst kann ich nicht Rechnen und nu lässt mich auch noch mein Gedächtniss im Stich.
Das mit den 2000l Neubau hatte ich schon echt wieder vergessen, bin bei dem 500l Istzustand hängen geblieben.
Ich halt nu die Klappe und geh zur Strafe in den Regen weiter Laubkeschern...

Viel Erfolg mit dem Fjord! =))


----------

